# Lemans Timing



## wannagofast (Jul 20, 2005)

does anyone know what the timing should be set at for a 68 lemans with a stock 350?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Set it up for 36 degrees total (vac hose disconnected) all in by 2500-3000 rpm. Run a 16-degree vacuum advance control unit and pull it off manifold vacuum. This will produce best torque & horsepower, and you'll get very nice throttle response. If you need specific instruction on this, drop me a note for the step-by-step papers on timing and vacuum advance systems:
[email protected]


----------

